# remote problem



## dkemm61 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a directv receiver and remote hooked up to a Vizio tv. I previously had the remote programmed to work the tv on/off and volume and input. I recently got a vizio sound bar connected to the tv with an optical cable. The sound is great but I could not get the remote to work the sound bar volume. While trying to program the remote for the sound bar I can now not use the remote to control the tv volume or on/off. Please help me get both of these working on the same remote. i went thru the remote setup instructions and tried all given codes. I remember having trouble getting the tv synced when i first bought it. I vaguely remember using this forum and being told to try a code from a certain different manufacturer (can't remember which one)

remote is a rc64
receiver is a directv hd dvr with the blue circle
the sound bar is sb4021m-a1
the tv is vw32l hdtv 40a

thanks Dave


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Program the TV to the code that gets it to turn on and off.
Then with the selector still in the TV spot program in 993 and the Select button. This will make the sound work.
To get the TV input to work do the same thing we just did except use the code 960.

The sound bar needs to be programmed into the AV2 spot.
Use this link to get your codes.
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/remote_codes


----------



## dkemm61 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the help, the remote now works all the needed tv functions. However the link you gave me didnt help get the sound bar working on the remote. When I use the onscreen instructions for the soundbar the given codes don't work, when I used the link it said there are no codes for a vizio soundbar, then it says to enter 9913 to bring up a list to scroll thru but nothing happens.

Thanks again for at least getting me back to where I was pre-soundbar, I just need a little more help to get everythng working.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

That doesn't actually bring up a list. It sets the remote to do a code search.
See the following directions from the remote manual with slight modifications for ease of reading.

2. Slide the MODE switch to the AV2 position,

3. Press and hold the MUTE and SELECT keys at the same
time until the green light under the selected switch
position flashes twice, then release both keys.
4. Enter 9-9-1-3
*Edit : *5. Press PWR *Edit: **Removed volume up or down.*
6. Point the remote at the component and press CHAN UP. 
Repeatedly press CHAN UP until the 
component turns off or performs the action you selected in step 5.
NOTE: Every time CHAN UP is pressed the remote
advances to the next code and power is transmitted to the component.
7. Use the CHAN DOWN key to step back a code.
8. When the component turns off turns off or
performs the action you selected in step 5, stop pressing the CHAN UP key. 
Then, press and release the SELECT key.
NOTE: If the light flashes 3 times before the component
responds, you've cycled through all
codes and the code you need is not available. You
must use the remote that came with your component.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you get a code to turn the unit off you can then try the 993 and Select with the slider in the AV2 spot.

Good luck.


----------

